# Does 'dialog --gauge' work in FreeBSD?



## graemeg (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi,
I'm trying to display dd progress using `dialog --gauge` but I get an instant Segmentation Fault (core dump) when I use the --gauge parameter. Does FreeBSD 10.x actually support the gauge parameter? Viewing the dialog(3) manual page I see reference to the gauge function, so I'm assuming it is supported.

This is what I'm trying to accomplish:
http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-dd-command-show-progress-while-coping/

I remember trying this with FreeBSD 10.0 and got the same issue and just left it. I've since then upgraded to 10.1 but still get the same issue.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 27, 2015)

You need to set a title, not setting a title => crash:

```
dialog --title "Example" --gauge "Bla" 10 40
```


----------



## phoenix (Feb 27, 2015)

While it's not a solution to your "can't use dialog" issue, there is a way to get a progress update for dd(1) on FreeBSD.

On FreeBSD, pressing "CTRL+T" while a command is running will show you lots of interesting status information for that command.  It's something I really, really miss when using Linux.  I find myself hitting CTRL+T all the time, expecting information to appear on screen; but nothing happens.


----------

